

Bitcoin as a public leger - aliston
http://erratasec.blogspot.com/2013/05/bitcoin-is-public-ledger.html#.Uaq4wrG9KK0

======
bluetooth
This was posted and somewhat heavily discussed yesterday:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5796935>

